# Icône d'une partition en ext3



## AlexD (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je bloque sur une manip qui n'est pas essentielle mais j'aimerais bien obtenir une solution.

J'ai installé un triple boot sur mon MBP. J'ai pu changer le nom des partitions (Win, Linux) affichées sous Léopard. J'ai pu changer assez facilement l'icône de la partition Windows. Il ne me reste plus qu'à changer l'icône de la partition Linux, mais c'est là que ca coince.

Le problème est que l'on a pas accès en écriture sur de l'ext3 depuis OS X (si quelqu'un connait néanmoins une solution, ce serait vraiment génial). Donc les méthodes classiques de changement d'icône ne fonctionnent pas. Il n'y a pas bien sur de fichier .VolumeIcon.icns sur la partition Linux. J'ai essayé d'en rajouter un depuis Linux, mais pas d'effet.

 Quelqu'un voit-il une solution ?

Il me suffirait de savoir comment OS X attribue une icône à un élément : script donnant le path du .icns, emplacement de ce dernier, etc. Après je pourrai bidouiller un peu. Malgré de longues recherche, je n'ai rien trouvé qui décrit cela.

Je sais qu'on peut trouver facilement les icônes par défaut des dossiers, USB storages, ... dans System>Library, et ainsi modifier l'affichage par défaut. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'emplacement de l'icône HD. Je pense que comme au départ il n'y a qu'une partition, ce doit être le .VolumeIcon.icns du MacintoshHD qui est éventuellement copié/collé.

 Je precise que j'utilise ext2fsx. Je pense que la clef du pb est de savoir comment OS X a contourné via ext2fsx la restriction en écriture (pour créer le .VolumeIcon.icns) sur l'ext3 pour pouvoir quand même assigner une icône à cette partition.

:modo: J'ai bien conscience de la solution triviale qui consiste à mettre Linux sur du FAT32 ou autre, mais je ne souhaite pas le faire.

Merci d'avance.

Alex


----------

